# Our portfolio



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Just for fun, here is (most) of our non-registered equity portfolio. It's fairly Canadian heavy, but most of the companies are generally exposed to the global economy. There are a lot of names, but we are extreme buy-and-hold investors. We'll add a name once in a while and will just forget about it.

I'm sure there will be some criticism about not being able to monitor all the holdings, but we focus on the extreme long term and if the industry/technology is viable for the foreseeable future, we have no concerns with just setting and forgetting.

Question: What sectors of the economy do you think are missing? I'd like to ensure that my future additions address those gaps.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't see too many healthcare related companies. This will only increase as more and more boomers start requiring more healthcare. Something to think about.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

CSH.UN

we well all get a look soon

Very good price today


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I like CSH.UN and some other trusts, but I've generally avoided them in my non-registered accounts because I don't want to deal with the tax administration. I've been thinking of biting the bullet and may do so in 2016,


----------

